# Getting closer to the Black Belt!!



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

My son had his brown belt testing on Thursday 12-2-10. He passed he is now a brown trim belt. He has this belt then red belt, red trim belt then his instructors will decide when he is ready to test for the black belt...kind of sucks I found out that I can watch when he tests for the black belt. I find it simply amazing that he is so powerful yet so gentle. He was doing a 21 movement with a girl in his class and Grand Mater Spencer told him make sure you don't hurt her. Kennize is all of 5ft and maybe 100# my boy is 6'3" and 245#.
Here is his kick.



















I felt bad for Ms. LaBell as she had to break three boards. She could break the right one everytime but not the left.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Okay so no one cares to comment on my sons accomplishments...thats okay I will remember not to comment on your kids . I'm proud of him and that is all that matters anyways.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I think it's great his is in martial arts... I was too and I think next year I will start my girls... What form is he practicing?

See I care... Lol


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Forgot to add I am a second degree black belt in yoshiki


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

just saw this. that's awesome! i participated in martial arts growing up. i wish i would have stuck with it.  glad he's almost to his BB. does he have plans for after? is he going to move on to other styles? does he want to just keep doing it for fun, sport or will he try to teach?


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

That is awesome!! My nephew started out doing martials arts then just decided it wasn't for him... There is alot of work to earn those belts!! Congrats to your son!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

He is practicing Tae kwon Do. He hopes that once he has his second degree black belt to open his own Dojang on the reservation. He wants to have a total green building. He is going to talk to the Tribal College to see if they will help with the construction as they just started a building program with this area in mind. He already has connection for putting up the windmill in fact four years ago he helped put up the first one on the reservation. 

Not only will it have Tae Kwon Do but also implement a nutritional program and a language program. He is learning Ojibwe right now so he will be able to help in this area too.

Thanks for looking.
Sharon


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very nice! Glad to hear hes moving up


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Tae kwon do is tough... Very good for him...

My youngest brother is studying ju jit su he loves it

But he does all that crazy building jumping stuff too


----------



## cascy (Dec 5, 2010)

I did Tae Kwon Do when I was a lot younger. 

Your son get a big :clap: from me.... I chickened out on my first test because I was afriad to try and break a board  Sounds like he has a plan of action though and I appluade his accomplishments!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> He is practicing Tae kwon Do. He hopes that once he has his second degree black belt to open his own Dojang on the reservation. He wants to have a total green building. He is going to talk to the Tribal College to see if they will help with the construction as they just started a building program with this area in mind. He already has connection for putting up the windmill in fact four years ago he helped put up the first one on the reservation.
> 
> Not only will it have Tae Kwon Do but also implement a nutritional program and a language program. He is learning Ojibwe right now so he will be able to help in this area too.
> 
> ...


I think that is all pretty awesome!I like how he's willing to better himself and then help other people in the process.Good job!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you all for your response. I am so proud of him. It wasn't easy to raise him as a single mother then I lost my mom when he was just 10 so I had no one to fall back on to help me during the teenage years. I am thankful he got into Tae Kwon Do and that he loves it.


----------



## Coiler (Nov 12, 2010)

My bestfriend has her test for her third den in TKD coming up pretty soon so I know how tough it can be. Best of luck to him! Just a quick suggestion on working for his own dojo, working with your instructor in teaching his current class is probably a great way to get into the teaching aspects.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank Coiler he is working with Mr.Bill he does alot of the holding of pads for the lower belts. He also helps at all of the testing for the childrens classes. Anythng he can do to better himself in this area he is working on.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I think thats great.
I never belted.all of my training was mixed bag.we street and club fought.so never got the regimented cirriculum.we blended several arts to be able to have a more fullfilling defense.
back then it was illegal,and today they have UFC.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

awesome better then being on the streets doing god knows wat lol good for him


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> He is practicing Tae kwon Do. He hopes that once he has his second degree black belt to open his own Dojang on the reservation. He wants to have a total green building. He is going to talk to the Tribal College to see if they will help with the construction as they just started a building program with this area in mind. He already has connection for putting up the windmill in fact four years ago he helped put up the first one on the reservation.
> 
> Not only will it have Tae Kwon Do but also implement a nutritional program and a language program. He is learning Ojibwe right now so he will be able to help in this area too.
> 
> ...


that's awesome. if he's persistent, i'm sure everything will work in his favor. i've always believed good things come to those who worked hard for something and then used their talent to help others. don't let him give up on his dream though. he'll need that extra push whenever someone else tests him with doubt. :clap:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you for your kind words. I believe that too if you are a good person good will come to you.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Sharon, I'm so sorry I missed this on here. i did, however, see it on Facebook and commented on it there, if that counts for anything, lol. 

Please tell Andreas I said big Congrats on passing his test, and best of luck in his future endeavors for me. I know he will go far with a mother like you to back him up!! You should be proud of yourself, as well, for supporting him in all he does. Some parents don't care to even go to events like this and support their children when they need it the most. Truth is, that's all a child really wants is the support and praise of their parent(s) in all they do. 

Big pat on the back for you Sharon, and a huge round of applause for Andreas from me and Trinity!! Tell him to keep up the great work.


----------

